

DSL Platform - Domain-Driven Design based MDA - limo
https://dsl-platform.com/
We are proud to open our Invasive Software Composition platform for a public beta.
In short, it's a compiler for Model Driven Architecture based on Domain-Driven Design.
Beta is running on top of Postgres. For now we have opened up PHP, with Java and C# support coming by the end of the month.<p>What is it?
You write your application model in a DSL - which is meant to be easy to read.
Our DSL Platform takes your model, migrates your database and gives you back a compiled library to use (PHP for web, Java for Android, etc...)
Objects in that library will map 1:1 to DSL you have provided and will be type safe; even PHP is kind of type-safe ;).
If you are familiar with DDD you should feel right at home writing DSL; if not, our docs should help you to quickly get started.
======
limo
Hi guys! A bit of a newbie here, so this is the body for that link:

We are proud to open our Invasive Software Composition platform for a public
beta. In short, it's a compiler for Model Driven Architecture based on Domain-
Driven Design.

Beta is running on top of Postgres. For now we have opened up PHP, with Java
and C# support coming by the end of the month.

What is it?

You write your application model in a DSL - which is meant to be easy to read.
Our DSL Platform takes your model, migrates your database and gives you back a
compiled library to use (PHP for web, Java for Android, etc...) Objects in
that library will map 1:1 to DSL you have provided and will be type safe; even
PHP is kind of type-safe ;).

If you are familiar with DDD you should feel right at home writing DSL; if
not, our docs should help you to quickly get started.

~~~
zapov
Lead dev here.

I know that NoSQL on top of SQL is something many aspire to. This is my
brainchild, so if you've got any technical questions, I'll gladly answer them.

